# Ships I sailed on 1971 to 2006



## Mog (Mar 12, 2008)

Just compiled a list of ships I sailed on between 1971 and 2006, from Cadet to C/E: anyone out there sailed on any of these? Botany Bay, Northern Star, Darro, Medic, Durango, Canopic, Ionic, Icenic, Drina, Laurentic, Riverina, Roebuck, Jamaica Producer, Dart Continent, Dart Britain, Pacific Peace, Pacific Patriot, Andes, Ironbridge, Abbey, British Steel, CGM Magellan, Cap Blanco, Western Bridge, Polarstern, P&O Nedlloyd Salerno, Cap Delgado, Cap Carmel, Cap Melville, Santos Express.


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Mog. I sailed on the Savill boats at about the same time as you: Icenic, Canopic, Laurentic, Mayfield, Riverina, in that order. I was sparkie and same age as you, I see. Jim (Paul) Braxton. Interested to see if we crossed paths. I spent 18 months on one stretch on Laurentic, '75/'76. It was a good ship. Mayfield was good, too, for different reasons, and Canopic was brilliant for parties on the Kiwi coast. We did up the bar on there in drydock in Curacao. Were you there then? 
Regards, Paul


----------



## sailor63 (Jan 27, 2006)

Two trips on the Icenic.june to october 63, and october 63 to march 64. cheers. Colin.K.


----------



## Mog (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry Colin, 63 was before my time. I was on Laurentic at S/Shields drydock, I think for just a week or so 20.09.77 as 3/E prior to joining Riverina as first trip 2/E. Had to do 5-7 months on those ships. Promotion to 2/E was a carrot to get you to join. I went and it cost me my first marriage.


----------



## Mog (Mar 12, 2008)

Paul / Sailor 63,

Don't know if you remember Yorky - Bob Boothroyd sailed firstb trip with me as Jnr/Eng on Darro in 1973? He was gifted when it came to poetry. When anything out the ordinary took place, Yorky would come up with a little ditty!


----------



## D Thomas (Oct 7, 2020)

Mog said:


> Just compiled a list of ships I sailed on between 1971 and 2006, from Cadet to C/E: anyone out there sailed on any of these? Botany Bay, Northern Star, Darro, Medic, Durango, Canopic, Ionic, Icenic, Drina, Laurentic, Riverina, Roebuck, Jamaica Producer, Dart Continent, Dart Britain, Pacific Peace, Pacific Patriot, Andes, Ironbridge, Abbey, British Steel, CGM Magellan, Cap Blanco, Western Bridge, Polarstern, P&O Nedlloyd Salerno, Cap Delgado, Cap Carmel, Cap Melville, Santos Express.


sailed on the Medic twice, going to Australia & New Zealand, early seventies


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

I was on ROEBUCK in Dec 79-April 1980 as cadet when she was colliering; just getting sea time to hold 2nd Mate's which I'd already passed.

My last year at sea, 1985-6, was on DART BRITAIN as Third Mate, and for much of the time Bob Boothroyd was 4/E so we socialised after watch. He was promoted 3/E towards the end of the year, and in my final week deep sea (though I didn't know it at the time) I got an acting unpaid promotion to 2/O, so was back on watch with Bob. He had bought a small canal cruiser, possibly based at Skipton ('Leet Reen'?), and was planning to tour the canals with it.

Martyn


----------



## BibbyCook (May 12, 2020)

sailor63 said:


> Two trips on the Icenic.june to october 63, and october 63 to march 64. cheers. Colin.K.


Did 7 trips on Britannic 71-73 Ionic 73 Ceramic 73 messman


----------

